# TurboTax & Cell phone + service deduction question



## Skeling (Sep 3, 2016)

From what I've found in my research it's possible to get a tax deduction for a new cell phone that you bought and also for your monthly cell phone bill, but only how much you used for work (not personal use). 

My questions are: Where in TurboTax should I list a new cellphone for a deduction? Under supplies or communications?

Also, how can I calculate how much of my cell phone bill can rightfully be contributed to work, i.e., usage of the Uber app and navigation apps?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Skeling said:


> From what I've found in my research it's possible to get a tax deduction for a new cell phone that you bought and also for your monthly cell phone bill, but only how much you used for work (not personal use).
> 
> My questions are: Where in TurboTax should I list a new cellphone for a deduction? Under supplies or communications?
> 
> Also, how can I calculate how much of my cell phone bill can rightfully be contributed to work, i.e., usage of the Uber app and navigation apps?


1. Your business expenses will go on schedule c if your a sole proprietor.
2. There is no one correct way to determine your business % use. If you work 12 hours a day seven days a week I would estimate your business % at 50% for example.


----------

